# Row Hiller



## Midnight (Feb 15, 2013)

I have a small garden spot 35 x 80. I have a Poulan Pro 25 HP garden tractor that uses a sleeve hitch. I am needing something to cover up the rows after I have opened them up and put the fertilizer in them. Anyone have any ideas on where I could find something that would fit something this small.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

A disc comes to mind. Or a landscape rake. If you're on a budget, a piece of chain link fence with some weights will do the trick.


----------

